# Oil Drain plug torque



## glawrence66 (Mar 19, 2005)

Does anyone have the specification for the oil drain plug tightening torque on a 2017 1.8 TSI engine?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I read that the Gen 3 1.8T has a plastic drain plug that is turned until it stops to rest in an indent -- there is no torque setting for it. My 2017 Golf Wolfsburg 5M is on order, so I haven't actually seen the set up.

I think a Phillips head screwdriver is used to turn it in and out, but I've also seen a specialty hand tool designed for the task. Not sure if it's really needed or not.


----------



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

Fitz Ingarage said:


> I think I read that the Gen 3 1.8T has a plastic drain plug that is turned until it stops to rest in an indent -- there is no torque setting for it. My 2017 Golf Wolfsburg 5M is on order, so I haven't actually seen the set up.
> 
> I think a Phillips head screwdriver is used to turn it in and out, but I've also seen a specialty hand tool designed for the task. Not sure if it's really needed or not.


The tool I got from ECS Tuning (<$10) is shaped like an I-beam. The flanges on the top & bottom of the "I" grip the mating plug grooves and should prevent slippage or expanding/cracking the plastic plug while applying the needed torque.

I don't know either if you really need it...


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

two words - fluid extractor such as https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/65-liter-fluid-extractor/011885sch01a/

Its life changing, no more removing the skid plate, no more drain plug torque issues and best of all, no more crawling under the car.


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

Found the tool Dave, at https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/schwaben-drain-plug-tool-1-4-drive-bit/018811sch01a/

I'll be buying one. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

giantsnation said:


> two words - fluid extractor such as https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/65-liter-fluid-extractor/011885sch01a/
> 
> Its life changing, no more removing the skid plate, no more drain plug torque issues and best of all, no more crawling under the car.


That is OK, but I like to look at the car from the bottom every so often to make sure nothing bad is going on. Oil change time is a good chance to do that. I've found more than a few issues that were easily correctable, but if not noticed early from under the car could have cost $$$$ when they finally became terminal. That habit comes from having owned many old, well used vehicles that absolutely need TLC.

YMMV


----------



## NOGO12s (Jun 15, 2006)

The drain plug has a positive stop so a torque specification is not required. I replace the plug every oil change for the new o-ring seal, although the plug itself could also wear over time as well. I found a flat head screwdriver is suitable for the drain plug replacement with no concerns around damaging the plug.


----------



## Victor Huge (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been using the fluid extractor for oil changes on the 1.8 and it's been fantastic, it sucks practically all the oil out and involves a lot less cleaning up. Plus, you never touch the plastic drain plug!


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

My drain plug ain't plastic... The level tubes (transmission) are.

The typical torque specification for oil drain plugs in an aluminum oil pan is 20 to 25 foot-pounds.

Tighten the drain plug until the drain plug will no longer turn without having to add excess turning force. 
This process will not only tighten the drain plug, but it will also allow you to watch as the drain plug washer, 
O-ring or crush washer is seated.

VW says 22 ft-lb.

Not sure what it is in the plastic oil pans.

There may not be a NEED to torque it, but there IS a spec...


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

Changed the engine oil yesterday in our '17 Golf 1.8T. It was a cinch and the cleanest oil change I've even done. Went with a kit from Deutsche Auto Parts and spent a whole $8.99 more for a Werkzeug oil plug tool. I could have jammed a screwdriver in the plug, but the tool inserts deeply in the plug without any slip. The plug is turned until it clicks into place. You can see the little stop notch here. No fuss, no muss.


----------

